# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Gjithe Miss-et e shqiperise qe nga 92

## Estella

ja ku po vendos misset e shqiperise qe nga hera e pare.

1     Miss Albania 1992 
Valbona Selimllari 

2     Miss Albania 1993 
Sidorela Kola 

3     Miss Albania 1994 (Kjo na ka perfaqesuar tek Miss Evropa) 
Lida Reka 

4     Miss Albania 1995 
Monika Zguro 

5     Miss Albania 1996 
Hygerta Sako 

6     Miss Albania 1999 
Venera Mustafa 

7     Miss Albania 2000 
Gentiana Ramadani 

8     Miss Albania 2001 
Anisa Kospiri 

Nuk po me kujtohet Miss 97, 98 apo nuk u zhvillua missi ne kohen e luftes.

Meqenese disa nga ne e kane krahasuhar Anisen me Valbonen me lindi nje ide qe ne antaret e forumit te rendisnim  ne radhe secilat  prej tyre  dhe te votonim per ate qe vertet do te na perfaqsonte me mire ne Miss Universi.

----------


## Estella

Ju ftoj te sillni fotografite e tyre N.q.s i dispononi per nje krahasim me te mire.

Flm

----------


## Brari

Aida, nje bukuri e heshtur.

Jo si gjithe te tjerat. Nje zonjushe 17 vjecare qe natyra i ka dhene bukurine dhe i ka rrembyer fjalet. Aida Goga, pjesemarrese ne "Miss Shqiperia 2002", ne Apolloni dhe jeta e saj ne nje bote qe nuk mund ta degjoje dhe t'i shprehe ndjenjat. Perse erdhi ne kete konkurs vajza nga Durresi qe nuk flet, pasi eshte shpallur ne qytetin e saj "Miss Miqesia". Dilemat dhe shanset e vajzes qe i ka hyre gares se bukurise.

Elsa Demo.

Bregun e ka pasur gjithmone afer, aty tek Vollga qe i thone. I ati s'e ka leshuar nga duart vajzen e tij me te vogel, deri sa mesoi notin. Aida, qe sot eshte nje zonjushe e hijshme rreth 17 vjec, merr pjese ne konkursin e bukurise "Miss Shqiperia 2002". Vjen nga Durresi dhe perben nje rast te vecante mes me te bukurave te vendit. Nje vajze qe kur i kerkon te flase kupton se eshte me shume se e bukur.

Ji e lumtur edhe kur s'je. Tregoju te tjereve se gjithcka shkon mire, edhe pse digjesh nga brenda si rera e veres, qe bregun e ka afer, token nen te, por qe etjen nuk ka kush t'ia shuaj. Tek Aida, nje "miss" qe eshte pushtuar nga gara, mund te vesh re menjehere deshiren per te qene mes te tjereve. Nuk do te ishte ketu, ne zemer te Apollonise, kur dihet se konkurset e bukurise ne te vertete nuk jane ato qe reklamohen. Aida vjen me nje lloj sprove nga keto konkurse. Vitin e kaluar, ajo eshte shpallur per qytetin e Durresit "Miss Miqesia". Po t'iu qepesh spektakleve te ketij lloji, ve re se vajzat pjesemarreese ose kane shume ideale ose thjeshte mundesite e tyre perfundojne tek sfilatat e modeleve te zgjedhura e tekanjoze. Per Aida Gogen, vajzen qe i mbyt instiktet brenda vetes, kur bie fjala per nje testim serioz mes me te bukurave te vendit, e rendesishme eshte te hedhe hapat drejt komunikimit me publikun. Me shume se gjysmen e viteve te jetes se saj Aida e ka kaluar ne konviktet e Institutit te atyre qe nuk degjojne dhe flasin, ne Tirane. Por kur vjen puna tek sfilata e "Miss Shqiperise", ajo duket me e cliruar nga te gjitha. Ka nje lloj aftesie per t'u pershtatur, per te imituar te tjeret ne gjestet dhe levizjet e tyre. Per shembull ajo e di fare mire se cfare e ben xhelat koreografin e Tv Klan, Albi Nako. Jo vetem ai veprimi urdherues me majat e gishtave, por edhe urdhri se asnjera nuk duhet te pertype cimcakiz. Aida eshte tere sy e vesh ndaj veprimeve te tilla, ndaj gjesteve pa fjale, ato qe mprehin instiktet. Ne rastin e 17 vjecares, bashkebiseduesi i saj do te vriste mendjen: cfare po mendon ajo koke e rrethuar nga nje kurore rrodhesh, nga ajo mimike qe nuk te jep me shume nga c'te takon dhe nga ajo lekure qe duket se nuk e ka lagur kurre shiu dhe rrahur nga dielli. "Askush nuk e beson qe ime bije nuk flet", thote e ema e Aides, nje grua mese e zakonshme qe nuk i shqitet te bijes. "Tani po e besoj se me shume i frikshem qenka emozioni i gezimit se sa i hidherimit", thote Bukuria, e cila ne mungese te burrit, babai qe punon ne Greqi, e sjell dita-dites te bijen me furgon nga Durresi ne Tirane. Ajo ndjen nje lloj detyrimi ndaj njerezve qe e mbeshtesin, qe jane mesuar me Aiden, edhe pa marre pjese ne nje konkurs si ky, si vajza qe i meriton te gjitha, dhe qe cdo gare nuk ka se si te mos e kete te fituar. 

Si gjithe te tjerat.

Aida Goga ka lindur me 3 prill 1975 ne qytetin e Durresit. Per nente vjet me radhe ka ndjekur Institutin e atyre qe nuk degjojne dhe flasin. Eshte kthyer ne qytetin e saj te lindjes, ku e prisnin prinderit dhe motra Anisa. Ne vitin 2001 ajo zgjidhet "Miss Miqesia" per qytetin e Durresit dhe sot ka shume emocione si pjesemarres ne "Miss Shqiperia 2002". E gjate eshte 169 cm, sipas yjeve i perket shenjes se dashit. Flokezeze dhe nje lekure per t'u pasur zili. Edhe pse durrsake, lekura e saj nuk ka asgje te perbashket me lekuren e rrahur fort nga dielli. Aida ka nje portret qe jo perdite mund ta ndeshesh. Duket e fresket dhe plot jete. I pelqen te vishet me te bardha dhe kercen njelloj sikur ta degjoje muziken e koreografit te trupes Albi Nako, i cili me se shumti mat pulsin e instiktit te vajzave. Aida nuk ngutet. Di te reflektoje permbajtjen e fjaleve qe nuk mund t'i thote. I qeshin syte dhe ka ca gjeste me te cilat ajo flet vetem nje here. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Korrieri, 06/09/2002

----------


## Estella

Mbreme eshte shfaqur edhe Miss Albania 2002.
Cila eshte kjo vajze? Sillini informacion mbi te.

----------


## Breshka

Fytyra e bukuroshes shqiptare ne kopertinat e New York-ut. Vertete eshte kenaqesi dhe fat per ne meshkujt, te kemi goca te bukura qe bejne emer ne bote. Pas miss universit, Valbona na jep nje tjeter shkak per tu krenuar. Shikoni fotot ketu:

http://www.clubviplife.com/tribecca_party.html

Vertete e bukur

----------


## elbasan

Një nga gazetat shqiptare në internet (s'më kujtohet mirë se kush) kishte shkruar sot një artikull për Valbona Çobën. Aty ishte edhe ajo adresa që ke dhënë ti Breshka dhe thuhej që ishte shpallur fotomodelja më e mirë e muajit në Amerikë.

Për mua Valbona ja kalon të gjitha Miseve që kemi pasur ndonjëherë. 
I uroj suksese të mëtejshme!

----------


## Eglantina_A

Eshte fytyra e vetme e misit qe mbaj mend deri tani, madje me erdhi shume inat qe nuk fitoi kur u dha misi i pare shqiptar. 
 :i ngrysur:  
Te themi ate qe eshte, rraca shqiptare eshte race shume shume shume e bukur. 
 :shkelje syri:  
Jo vetem nga jashte por edhe nga brenda. ( e kisha fjalen per shpirtin, jo per gje tjeter) 
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## liliella

jam dakort me krenarine qe kjo fotomodele i jep shqiperise po ama shume nga ju keni neglizhuar te lexoni se ne te vertete VIP LIFE eshte nje shoqate e cila nuk ka shume angazhime per modele as sa per te gjetur nje grua per antaret e saj. (meshkuj). 
its a matchmaker company that affiliates itself in the name of modeling while all the same setting these girls up with some man who can not find a woman all of his own. 

"VIP LIFE is an exclusive, elite club that specializes in professional introductions of exceptional, relationship-oriented men and women"

kjo per mua eshte nje lloj prostitucioni ne anen e ketyre vajzave. ajo teper e bukur dhe inteligjente qe te bjere ne nje grracke te tille dhe shpresoj qe arrin fame para se dicka e tille te ndodh me te vertete.

----------


## ChuChu

Miss Shqiperia 2002  (s'me pelqeka fare)

----------


## karamelja

Shume e mire eshte!!
Sorry e ngaterrova me Valbonen tjeter.

----------


## karamelja

Hygerta Sako ka qene e mire,por tani nuk eshte gje!!

----------


## Enkela B.

me e mira ne te gjitha misset deri tash, dhe per mendimin tim nuk ja kalon kush eshte monika zguro.
dhe kamelja kush valbone ehste ajo me lart?
sme kujtohet se ka qene miss ajo ndonjeher.

----------


## karamelja



----------


## Enkela B.

kjo venera mstafa eshte ajo kosovarja apo?
e kam pare dhe me perpara dhe hiq nuk me ka pelqyer, nuk ka pasur vajza te tjera?

----------


## karamelja

Ketu eshte tek spektakli Miss Globe.Doli gje Miss Globe kjo?

----------


## karamelja

Olti Xhezo dhe Anisa Kospiri

----------


## Enkela B.

Monika Zguro

----------


## karamelja

Me kostume tradicional

----------


## karamelja



----------


## karamelja

Perfaqesuese ne Miss Europa '94!!

----------

